# Redline Monocog swap for CX bike Opinions??



## BrandonNorCal (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure if I should post this in the cyclocross section but I figured you folks here might be familliar with the trails I'm referring to. If I posted in the wrong place let me know.

I’ve been mountainbiking for about 4 months mostly at Anadel and once at China Camp. I have a Redline Monocog rigid and am enjoying riding what might be the easy trails at Anadel like Lawndale, Shultz, Canyon, Live Oak, and Spring Creek. I am thinking about trading my pig of a Monocog for a Cross bike but don’t want to limit myself to fire roads. Does anyone here regularly ride a cross bike on trails like I mentioned? I have seen a guy go down rough go on a San Jose but that was probably exceptional skill and not bike choice. Am I going to be handicapping myself by switching from a Monocog to a Cross bike on the terrain I ride? 

Brandon


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a rigid 26" Monocog in the flatlands of Chicago and I recently bought a Kona Jake The Snake for use on MUPs, road, and some singletrack as well. I was a little worried about hitting singletrack with the Kona until I found pictures and video of this guy on his CX bike. Now I know that I'll be able to ride most of the stuff in the Chicago area just fine.



> *4mb video link.*
> https://www.fooriders.com/videos/clips/gabcx.mpg
> 
> *125mb video link*
> ...


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Feb 21, 2007)

My Bad. Just took the Monocog out for a ride this afternoon. I love it and I'm going to keep it. Those are badass pics of that dude on a cross bike though


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

BrandonNorCal said:


> My Bad. Just took the Monocog out for a ride this afternoon. I love it and I'm going to keep it. Those are badass pics of that dude on a cross bike though


No doubt. He's got skills. I doubt that I could ever pull off that kind of stuff.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah... you CAN ride a cross bike like a mtn bike, but why?
riding a cross bike at annadel would be like bringing a knife to a gun fight... wrong tool for the job.


----------

